# Some of my work.....



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all, here are a few pieces of my work. I make and sell higher end pens but don't limit myself to only that, as you can see in the cherry naturl edged Bowl photo.  Comments and input welcomed!

Darrin


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Darrin and a big welcome to you. I am glad to see yet another turner come aboard. We have some real talent in here and from your pictures, we have just added a good deal more. I love to turn and just ordered a new Jet 1220 VS today and it will be replacing my 1014 VS MINI.

Great to have you with us and we hope you will activly participate.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Neat stuff Darrin.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great looking stuff Darrin.

Ross


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Super turnings Darrin.

Ray H


----------



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank Guys. Bob, thats a fine lathe. I turned everything I posted on my Jet1014VS. I also use the Jet 1442VS for bigger items. Your gonna love that new lathe though. Very well built and heavy enough to take some minor out of round vibrations! Congrats!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the thumbs up on the 1220 Darrin.

You sure do some fine work on the 1014 and I almost went for the 1442 myself, but came to terms that it would have been overkill for my needs.

Look forward to seeing more of your work for sure.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Darrin welcome. Those are some mighty fine turnings. Glad to have another turner on board. I also have the Jet 1220 VS and love it. Along with it I have a Rikon 12" and a Nova DVR XP. Keep the pictures coming. We have some awful good and talented turners on here so you might check out the galleries.


----------

